# multi blind question



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok ive spent maybe the past hour and a half looking for the ansewer but no luck. I use M2,oldpochmann and i use pure tapping and some letters for corners and letters images for edges. How would you do corners in multi?i cant remember X amount of taps on X amount of cubes. Do you thinki should use letters and images for corners as well?Or what else should i use?


----------



## byu (Mar 8, 2009)

With lots of practice, I became fast at visual memory. I don't know how, but I got a 3/3 multibld sub-9 with pure visual


----------



## Gparker (Mar 8, 2009)

byu said:


> With lots of practice, I became fast at visual memory. I don't know how, but I got a 3/3 multibld sub-9 with pure visual



but i dont get visual, i read your post on it and i dont get it


----------



## happa95 (Mar 8, 2009)

byu said:


> With lots of practice, I became fast at visual memory. I don't know how, but I got a 3/3 multibld sub-9 with pure visual



You bought a new cube?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 9, 2009)

i guess no one here does multi?


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

Am I no one?


----------



## Gparker (Mar 9, 2009)

well someone who could help, hehe sorry, you are someone and a good one at that. but i want to attempt a 3 cube for the weekly comptition and i just need some help


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

For multi-bld, if you aren't good at visual, do a variant of journey method. For each cube:

Cube 1. Starting your journey.
Cube 2. On your journey.
Cube 3. Finishing your journey.

It's quite simple that way for 3 cubes.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 9, 2009)

byu said:


> For multi-bld, if you aren't good at visual, do a variant of journey method. For each cube:
> 
> Cube 1. Starting your journey.
> Cube 2. On your journey.
> ...



You still haven't answered. Just a few days ago, you only had two cubes.


----------



## byu (Mar 9, 2009)

happa95 said:


> You still haven't answered. Just a few days ago, you only had two cubes.



I used a friend's cube.


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Ok ive spent maybe the past hour and a half looking for the ansewer but no luck. I use M2,oldpochmann and i use pure tapping and some letters for corners and letters images for edges. How would you do corners in multi?i cant remember X amount of taps on X amount of cubes. Do you thinki should use letters and images for corners as well?Or what else should i use?



Yep, use letters and images for corners.


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 9, 2009)

you could give each corner sticker a letter like you do with the edges.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 9, 2009)

thanks tim and boiiwonder, and tim, are you the same tim with the WR for multi? and your youtube is like cin4567 or something like that?

EDIT: im stupid, i just say your WCA profile, thanks for the help, you still use images right? like what i do?


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> EDIT: im stupid, i just say your WCA profile, thanks for the help, you still use images right? like what i do?



Yep, and they still rule .


----------



## Gparker (Mar 9, 2009)

tim said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: im stupid, i just say your WCA profile, thanks for the help, you still use images right? like what i do?
> ...



yes they do 

that really means alot coming from one of the best


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 12, 2009)

Give each corner a name of the alphabet and make a story that is at the most 8 words long. Now you know your Cycles for the orientation remember it as a set of four ternary numbers converted to decimal. 

EDIT : You need to be using 3OP to do this


----------



## F.P. (Jun 22, 2009)

For multi:

Images/Routes


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 22, 2009)

The aces seem to be convinced that images/routes are the best for multi.

I do not really see the difference between multi and ordinary single blind. Apart from 
the obvious fact that there are more cubes to memorize and solve . I use 4 word phrases <person> <action> <object> and an adjective / adverb for memory (long time).

I solve multi in almost the same way. First I order the cubes alphabetically, but after that the only difference is that I have to put corners in long term memory too.

As to solving I fix all corner orientation first, then one cube at a time or all corners first and then all edges. 

What (magical?) stuff is there to alleviate Multi in some other way?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2009)

Actually, I think I remember that Rowe didn't bother with routes. And he had some pretty good results. But most everyone else uses routes of some sort; they help make the images or stories stick in your memory.


----------



## mazei (Jun 22, 2009)

I use visual for corners.


----------



## F.P. (Jun 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually, I think I remember that Rowe didn't bother with routes. And he had some pretty good results. But most everyone else uses routes of some sort; they help make the images or stories stick in your memory.




They way I do it, it's almost impossible to confuse anything...if I solve n cubes I also use n routes; one route for every cube and I'm used to all the routes I use.
I even always use the routes in the same order...no matter wether I solve 3 cubes or 30.

A fixed set of images, a fixed set of routes...the only way to have a DNF is to do setup/moves/algorithms wrong. 

Can't really talk about the additional stress-factor during a competition...I guess I would also have memo-mistakes there (just like I did with my Pi-record  ).


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2009)

mazei said:


> I use visual for corners.



I use visual for corners too. But isn't that difficult for multi? I can't memorize more than two sets of corners with visual.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2009)

rickcube said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > I use visual for corners.
> ...



I think I remember Rafal saying he used visual for corners for quite a while, and he was able to do quite many cubes. But I don't think I could manage that very well.


----------



## mazei (Jun 22, 2009)

Its tough but changing to another system just for multi isn't something I'm going to do for now since I'm not focusing on multi.


----------



## mande (Jun 22, 2009)

For two cubes, I do visual corners, for some of the three cubes attempts I have made, some were visual and the remaining were using images/routes. I have got a 3/3 using visual in 20:xx.


----------



## F.P. (Jun 23, 2009)

By the way...if some of you would just practice instead of spending time on this forum, asking questions and wondering about who uses what method and which method seems to be the best to others etc., you would solve 50/50 easily.


----------



## tim (Jun 23, 2009)

F.P. said:


> By the way...if some of you would just practice instead of spending time on this forum, asking questions and wondering about who uses what method and which method seems to be the best to others etc., you would solve 50/50 easily.



So true!

*leaves speedsolving.com until WC 2009*


----------



## Gparker (Jun 23, 2009)

F.P. said:


> By the way...if some of you would just practice instead of spending time on this forum, asking questions and wondering about who uses what method and which method seems to be the best to others etc., you would solve 50/50 easily.



Well, this was my first thread awhile ago, I got help in i think the 2nd post and I've been practicing. I havnt done 2 blindsolves in the last month though


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 24, 2009)

I know the solution for multi-blind 

It's a variation of the journey method. LORD OF THE RINGS (CUBES)

CUBE 1. The Shire 
"what are you doing here"
"I'm looking for the clockwise corner cycle on the R layer of your cube") 

CUBE 2. Aragorn 
"What are those things?" 
"They are G Perms from the D layer of the cube "
"they seek the U perm on the bottom of your rubik's cube. "

Cube 482.
"FRODO, DROP THE FRIGGIN U PERM INTO THE RED FACE OF YOU CUBE!"
"NO!" 
"Don't make me call mrs. E perm"
"Fine....Dang...."

ETC. ETC.

You just have to memorize the movie.


----------



## mazei (Jun 25, 2009)

What about a song?


----------

